# best way curing ich?



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

one of my fish has ich ive tried treatments for ich in the past and they haven't worked. I'm just wondering what's the best way in you opinion to cure ich?


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I've had good results with high temp and aquarium salt.


----------

